# bad bloating (i look pregnant)!! can anyone help me please



## 15653 (Jul 7, 2005)

does anyone really suffer the bloating stage of ibs.its ok in the morning but by 6pm at night i look 5 months pregnant.its embarrasing and very uncomfortable.does anyone has have ideas on reducing the bloating for me, i really need help, i been to the doc about 10 timesi went off wheat and that didn't helpi go to the toilet about 3 times a day (number 2's and is solid)(sorry to be gross)i really need help is there anyone out there who can please!!very kind regards kelly (25 years old) melbourne Australia


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

kelly hi and welcome, i have the same prob and your not being gross you are being honest which counts for a lot on here, and i respect your honesty.I look as if im pregnant too and i hate it.good luck


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

Kelly:Have had tremendous success with:MEGA DOSES OFA-Aloe Vera Gel - does not cause d B- AcidophilusGood LuckBill


----------



## 17730 (Jul 15, 2005)

hey Kelly, yep I have exactly the same symptoms as you.. in the morning when i wake up my tummy is flat and 'normal' and then as the day goes on and i eat it gets bigger and bigger and i find i have to suck in all day or else i look totally pregnant or like i have a basketball up my top. i went off wheat, dairy, soy, almonds, pineapple, coca cola & caffeine, grapes and none of that worked so don't waste you're time with that stuff. I've actually been seeing an allergies specialist who reckons he's cured alot of patients with our prob. he uses anti-hystamines(usually for hayfever) which apparently make the guts work better too. ive noticed about a 30-40% improvement with bloating, but he says that most of his patients get 99% better so its worth giving that a go. the going to the toilet 3 times a day is the same for me and sorry to be 'gross' as well but mine are hard and i usually feel like i havent totally finished going to the toilet afterwards. The only thing i have for that is a calcium suppliment that you mix in hot water before bed which is sort of soothing and relaxing for the intestines, so sometimes that calms things down a bit.. have you tried any drugs like Zelnorm or any motility drugs? what about diet? any tips? k ill leave it there!! good luck and dont lose hope!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i wonder if ibs is causing us to look bigger? i am the 1st person to say my biggest passion in life is FOOD FOOD AND YET MORE FOOD maybe i exaggerate the love of food that i have, maybe i prefer to take the **** out of myself rather than have others do it! does that make sense? The last time i had a choc bar was on sunday i honestly dont eat them everyday, perhaps i look fatter cos im only 5"3 i dunno.God i wish i had not mentioned chocolate, yummy! best chocolate ive ever tasted was a hershey bar now that was real chocolate


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

Kelly,Welcome to the boards and I don't think you ever have to worry about being "gross" in the company of anyone here. Most of us have seen it or done it. You are among friend and I think most of us have pretty strong stomachs in the gross out department, it's the eating, drinking and just about anything else department that most of us have a problem with.I can't really help you with the bloating as I don't think I have ever experienced this, but I wish you the best of luck.Andy


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Kelly, Hi I too have the same problem,my dr. put me on pamalor and it helps alittle it is an antidepressant. I have tried everything but would love to have this baby i've been pg with for 2 years, now i have throat problems as well. the dr. is making me do a sleep apena test to see if this is some of the reason i'ved gained so much wieght. do you also feel like you have contractions and can watch your stomach grow?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMedscapeExpert Commentary -- Bloating, Distension, and the Irritable Bowel Syndromehttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=500...07361#393107361


----------



## 15653 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank you all for being so kind and helpful to me. its great to know there are people out there with the same problem. thank you to you all for replying to my message, you all are very sweet. i am willing to try anything to help my problem as stop this bloating. i am seeing a bowel specialist tonight so i will keep you all informed. thanks again to you all for listening and will write soon.all smiles kelly


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, I quit smoking 8 months ago and I havew gained 25 pounds. BUT my IBS is really bed right now and for thew 1st time in 10 years I look and feel pregnant. I don't know if you were kidding about the contractoins, but I do have pains that feel like they did after the baby was born and your uterous starts contracting. Really weird feeling. I hate looking like I am pregnant. If you find anyhitng that helps let me know.Good Lick


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

I discovered that RICE, which is supposed to be a safe food, makes me bloat terribly. I onlyn eat rice now if I am at home and only in very small portions.


----------



## 22464 (Jul 9, 2005)

i can relate to the bloating. i just started using pepcid ac last week. i dont know why it works,but if i take one right before i eat, i dont bloat at all the rest of the day. what it does for me i dont know, but i dont get bloated nearly as much if at all. good luck.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

so you reckon this pepcid ac works trader, no prizes for guessing where im going tommorow its off to the chemist for me and ill buy 10 tonnes of the stuff if it makes me look better


----------



## 22464 (Jul 9, 2005)

hello joolie. like i said, im not sure why it works. maybe because it is an acid reducer, as the active ingredient is Famotidine...20mg. tonight after dinner i had some mild bloating, but nothing compared to what i was experiencing. this hasnt been a cure-all for me, as i still have great pains on the left side and lower stomach area. but it has helped a great deal with the bloating for some reason or the other. i am still constipated as always. let us know if you happen to give this a shot, im anxious to see if you or anyone else has the same results. good luck.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks trader


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Nava,What exactly is the allergist doing to help you? Let us know if the allergist is able to help you.


----------



## 15453 (Aug 8, 2005)

I also have serious bloating, so much so that sometimes I can't inhale all the way. It started two and a half years ago, literally over night. One day my waist was 25 inches, the next it was 31 inches. No exaggeration. Some of the things that I have read on this site and have just tried are Aloe Vera and Baking Soda. Also, Fennel tea, enteric peppermint oil.I find that carbohydrates are the worst, particularly grains. Stay totally away from the alcohol sugars.A few weeks ago, my symptoms (bloating) went away completely, and for the first time in 2 years I felt normal. Since I had been on antibiotics for 6 days, I naturally assumed that it was the antibiotics. Unfortunately, a couple of weeks later it came back with a vengeance. I was obviously upset, but then I thought hey, something made it go away. Well, I had totally cut out alcohol, cheese and nuts for at least 3 weeks prior to that, trying to take off a couple of pounds. I am trying that again and am very hopeful. I can live without the alcohol, even the nuts, but god, please don't let cheese be the problem!!!Try low carb and see if that helps you.Let me know if you find something out. This has been controlling my life for the last two and a half years.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone: I hope all these remedies have worked. Keep us up to date! I do get bloated, but not that much. Probably the antibiotic did help. The bloating may be a result of bad bacteria releasing gasses. So, Hopeful, I agree to stay away from the carbohydrates and alcohol sugars. Yogurt may help, as it replenishes the good bacteria. Milk may help, too if you're not allergic to it. Another theory may be that acid causes bloating. I'm sticking to the bacteria theory, but if it is acid, then calcium, and alkaline foods would help.I did take antibiotics once, and it really did stop me from bloating.


----------

